# router bits



## the_angler2001 (Nov 23, 2004)

hey guys, i came across a router bit in a magazine and i wonder if anyone had any experience with it. its a Freud drawer joint bit which makes two cuts to form one joint. one piece is fed horizontally and the other vertically(used with a fence). has anyone used this before or anything similar? i know a dove tail joint is probably the best for making drawers, but its a bit timely to make and jigs are required. any suggestions guys?


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

There are several posts in the forum about drawer lock bits. You can find a video on how to use one at the MLCS web site. They also offer a drawer lock bit as well as set up blocks. My drawer lock bit came from Super Carbide on eBay and it works just fine. I made my own set up block.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI angler2001

Here's just one more way to get the job done without any jigs and it's a strong joint 

see below
==========



the_angler2001 said:


> hey guys, i came across a router bit in a magazine and i wonder if anyone had any experience with it. its a Freud drawer joint bit which makes two cuts to form one joint. one piece is fed horizontally and the other vertically(used with a fence). has anyone used this before or anything similar? i know a dove tail joint is probably the best for making drawers, but its a bit timely to make and jigs are required. any suggestions guys?


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI angler2001
> 
> Here's just one more way to get the job done without any jigs and it's a strong joint
> 
> ...


Not to get too tangential (little router joke there, because everything is cut tangential to the bit...) but:

Wouldn't the drawer be just that little bit stronger if both the front and back joints were cut such that the biscuit is perpendicular to the applied force? Your drawing shows one joint done one way (biscuit parallel) and the other perpendicular. Granted, it probably doesn't make THAT big of a difference. Maybe the difference between withstanding 80 lbs of pull and 85 lbs of pull or something equally as trivial?

I guess one very good reason for having the front biscuit joint parallel to the pulling force would be to make an overlay front in one piece instead of making a box then adding the drawer face.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes you are correct. 

In the real world use it will not matter, UNLESS you did not use the correct amount of glue. For example the biscuits can pull right out of the slot the way they are oriented right now for the front of the drawer. But again, if glued properly(and the biscuit swells as designed to) it is not going to make a difference in real world use..


----------



## the_angler2001 (Nov 23, 2004)

great ideas guys, a few heads are reallly better than one!!!!!!! this forum really works!!!!


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Once the biscuit simmers in the glue, doesn't it become a dumpling?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

No I don't think so  it now becomes a new device to suck up the gravy/glue with  


========



Ralph Barker said:


> Once the biscuit simmers in the glue, doesn't it become a dumpling?


----------



## dedhubbs (Jan 23, 2009)

The router bit you have described is available from Lee Valley. I have used it many times since I have no easy way of making dovetail joints. I have not had a drawer front come away.


----------



## Renato (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello fellows,
who like to work with biscuit, take a look in the new Lamello self clamping biscuit. 
It turns easier to work with biscuit.


Sorry the system does not allowed me to post the Lamello biscuit URL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Renato

Here's a link 

http://www.csaw.com/lamello/

Looks like a great way to split wood  

======



Renato said:


> Hello fellows,
> who like to work with biscuit, take a look in the new Lamello self clamping biscuit.
> It turns easier to work with biscuit.
> 
> ...


----------

